# فيدك- مراسلات المقاول والإستشاري



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (18 أبريل 2010)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t72325-4.html​
في الملف المرفق نماذج المراسلات من المقاول للإستشاري والمالك
ومن الإستشاري للمقاول والمالك
حسب شروط الفيدك 

ودمتم في طاعة الله


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (19 أبريل 2010)

الموضوع مهم الموضوع للمناقشه وإبداء الرأي 
ودمتم في طاعة الله


مرفق أمثلة للمراسلات من واقع مشاريع سابقة


----------



## MouneerPMP (19 أبريل 2010)

Many thanks, Please tell us about the source if you know it​


----------



## abosalah1 (19 أبريل 2010)

thankssssss


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (19 أبريل 2010)

الأخ الفاضل / م منير 
بأمانه المصدر مش متوفر عندي الملفات وصلتني عباره عن ملفات وورد مفصله وأنا فقط جمعتها وحولتها pdf 
ولكني سوف أبحث عن المصدر وأضعه على المنتدي إن شاء الله


----------



## تامرالمصرى (20 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (5 مايو 2010)

وهذا موقع للمراسلات به 591 رسالة 
جزيتم الجنة ودمتم في طاعة الله


----------



## خالد قدورة (5 مايو 2010)

Thanks a lot for the valuable information


----------



## مدير المشروع (5 مايو 2010)

الله يعطيك الف عافية ياباش مهندس


----------



## عمر الفاروق (6 مايو 2010)

مشاركة روعة يا مهندس محمد تستحق التقييم وتستحق الدعاء...
جزاك الله خير الجزاء.


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (7 مايو 2010)

افادة قيمة 

كل الشكر لك اخي الكريم


----------



## mehdi09 (7 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ataa sheko (7 مايو 2010)

جزاء الله خيرا على الموضوع


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (10 مايو 2010)

*http://www.4hb.com/letters/

وهذا موقع للمراسلات به 591 رسالة 
جزيتم الجنة ودمتم في طاعة الله


*​


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (10 مايو 2010)

*مشاركة روعة يا مهندس محمد تستحق التقييم وتستحق الدعاء...
جزاك الله خير الجزاء.*​
القدير عمر الفاروق
يا مهندسنا القدير / محمد الطبلاوي (عمر الفاروق )
بصراحة أنت أستاذنا في كل ما يتعلق بالفيدك والعقود والمناقصات ودراسات الجدوي 
فما مشاركتي إلا قطرة في هذا البحر 
سعدت جدا بتقييمك 
جزيتم الجنة ودمتم في طاعة الله


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (10 مايو 2010)

أستاذنا الكبير نهر النيل / م أشرف الكرم 
أسعدني مرورك وتقييمك 
جزيتم الجنة ودمتم في طاعة الله


----------



## عمر الفاروق (11 مايو 2010)

م محمد عبدالله حسن قال:


> *مشاركة روعة يا مهندس محمد تستحق التقييم وتستحق الدعاء...*
> 
> *جزاك الله خير الجزاء.*​
> القدير عمر الفاروق
> ...


 

اسعد الله ايامك .. ودمت في فضله وذاد الله ايمانك...
اشكرك علي ردك الرقيق والذي نسب لي اكثر مما استحق.
اتابع مشاركاتك واجدها كلها في باب فضل منسوب لكم ..
جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك.
ودمتم بصحة وخير.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (12 مايو 2010)

موضوع ممتاز, بارك الله بك اخي.


----------



## قلم معماري (22 مايو 2010)

مشاركة بناءة 
جزاك الله خيرا ونفعك بما علمت


----------



## عمر الفاروق (24 مايو 2010)

هيه م. محمد في انتظارك بالجديد....
لنستعجلك يا أخي الكريم حتي لا تفتر همتك ...

وبعد اذن مشرفينا الأفاضل ...أرشحك لتكون متميز.....
وأنت لها.
بالتوفيق.


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (25 مايو 2010)

أخي الفاضل / المهندس : محمد الطبلاوي-- عمر الفاروق 
إدعى ليا أخوك مزنوق في مذاكرة pmp
إن شاء الله رب العالمين فيه مشاركة قريبة 
أسألكم الدعـــاء 
ودمتم في طاعة الله

نفس المشاركة السابقة -- مراسلات بين المقاول والإستشاري -- حسب الفيدك 
أعيد رفعها بصيغة الوورد حتى تكون الفائدة أعم للزملاء الأفاضل
 Standard Letters and Notices in English use by the contractor & Consultant (with comments)


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (25 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم *​

​
* ربما تكون رأيت الصورة دى من قبل... لكن حد يعرف أصل الموضوع إيه ؟؟؟!!*​
​
*انظر بالأسفل *​


​*رسالة من مهندس موقع إلى مكتب تصميم استشارى *​
*هذا هو نص الرساله ::::* 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*High Priority *

Steel roof and column already constructed kindly send us the foundation drawings. 

Regards, 
Site Engineer​​
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​
والباشا بعث مرفق معها هذه الصوره ​
...​
...​
...​​





​
Site people can construct any thing, so please be careful with your drawings. 
Please send foundation drawings before superstructure drawings​



We must admit that he is an expert site engineer, that he recognizes the need of foundation drawings.​

​


​


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (25 مايو 2010)

الصورة مرفقة


----------



## hany elkazzaz (29 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## m.alkhdour (30 مايو 2010)

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## ابو فوزي (17 أغسطس 2010)

مشاركة رائعة وجزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (18 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على مروركم الكريم وكل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## احمد_سلوم (19 أغسطس 2010)

*thank you*​


----------



## HHM (29 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
وحياكم الله
في هذا المنتدى الاكثرمن رائع
بموضوعاته و اعضائه
وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## أبو دمار (11 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## قلم معماري (2 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شمس الغاردينيا (3 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور مهندس محمد الملف رائع


----------



## محمد السواكنى (3 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير عن الخطابات القيمة والمفيدة ةزادة الله علما


----------



## lostlove515 (3 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م محمد كرم (3 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (5 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً - أشكركم على المرور 

ودمتم في طاعة الله


----------



## م الفا (6 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع رائع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندسه هديل (13 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا أخي الفاضل على هذه الرسائل القيمة فعلا


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (15 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرأ على مروركم الكريم وعلى مشاركاتكم وإثراء الموضوع

مرفق بعض المراسلات بين الإستشاري والمقاول 
ومراسلات بين المقاول الرئيسي ومقاولي الباطن

ودمتم في طاعة الله


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*وهذا موقع للمراسلات به 591 رسالة 
جزيتم الجنة ودمتم في طاعة الله*​

http://www.4hb.com/


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*Writing Engineering Reports*

How to write Engineering report

please see the attached file​


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*Technical Writing for Engineers*

Technical Writing for Engineers
English 149, Syllabus​Course Objectives & Structure​*Basic Skills​*To excel at any technical field, you need to be an excellent technical communicator. You must have a solid
command of the specifics of your field, certainly, but if you want to have a decent career, and move up in
the commercial world, you must know how to write and talk about technology and science with precision,
wit, style and power. Excellent technical communication is the structure upon which all technical success is
built. This course will teach you many of the skills required of a beginning technical communicator.
Besides knowing how to write clearly and accurately, a good technical communicator also must know how
to work effectively with others to produce excellent written and visual work. Therefore, this class functions
as a learn-by-doing group work environment. Even though much of what you submit for grading will have
been produced in collaboration with others, you will individually be responsible in your group for
producing and revising at least 6,000 words—most of the documents your groups will produce this quarter​will be at least 10-20 pages long.​


----------



## mohammedsharaby (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## رولا ماهر (18 ديسمبر 2010)

مشاركة رائعة جدداااااااااااا شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (26 ديسمبر 2010)

*إعتذار واجب*

لقد قمت بإنشاء هذا الموضوع ورفعت الملفات واليوم فقط انتبهت لنفس الموضوع والملفات للزميل 
CVLMASTER
وله فضل السبق في هذا وأعتذر له عن هذا الخطأ غير المقصود

وهذا رابط الموضوع للزميل الفاضل

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t66190-5.html#post1992157

وقد نبهنا إلى كتاب مهم وهو
Standard Letters for Building Contractors - By David Chappell 

وهو أيضا موجود بالمنتدى والرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t72540.html

والملف موجود بالمرفقات

ودمتم في طاعة الله


----------



## eng_tefa (27 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## safa aldin (15 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء.


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (15 يناير 2011)

safa aldin قال:


> جزاك الله خير الجزاء.


 
جزاكم الله خيرا وشكرا للمرور


----------



## A HASSAN (16 يناير 2011)

مشكور


----------



## عمران احمد (16 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيكم اجمعين

و ننتظر منكم جميعا المزيد


----------



## المهندس أبوطالب (5 مايو 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## Arefaat (8 مايو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## engahmed88 (23 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شمس الغاردينيا (24 مايو 2011)

جميل جدا بوركت حقيقة عمل ممتاز.


----------



## الدوايمة (21 يوليو 2011)

مشكور على هذا الجهد


----------



## samaka_79 (26 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكووور كتيير


----------



## boushy (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## م/ أمين النقيب (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*مشكور على هذا الجهد*​


----------



## wissam 1973 (12 يناير 2012)

م محمد عبدالله حسن قال:


> وهذا موقع للمراسلات به 591 رسالة
> جزيتم الجنة ودمتم في طاعة الله




Dear 
where is the site ?


----------



## فؤاد قرارية (12 يناير 2012)

شكراا


----------



## مهدي فلسطين (15 يناير 2012)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## مهند منير العزاوي (22 فبراير 2012)

*بارك الله فيك وجعلها في **ميز**ان حسناتك*


----------



## Mohamed laith (13 مايو 2012)

جزاك اله خير


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (14 مايو 2012)

الف شكر بارك الله فيك


----------



## ashraff (17 مايو 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## ashraff (17 مايو 2012)

موضوع مهم


----------



## nofal (19 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## المهندس حسام حسني (19 مايو 2012)

فائدة كبيرة..لكم الشكر زملائي


----------



## محمد النواري (23 مايو 2012)

شكرا وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## احمد شافعى (16 مارس 2013)

مجهود اكثر من رائع وكم كنت احتاجه جراك الله خيرا


----------



## الاسد الاسود (17 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك جاري التحميل


----------



## محمد الجفري (17 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## bboumediene (8 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## alaa eldin farag (11 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## stiga (21 يونيو 2013)

شكرا للك ياخي


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (22 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​
​


----------



## اسحاق الصبري (22 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## nanoo201010 (22 يونيو 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (21 أغسطس 2013)

مرفق مثال لخطاب من المقاول للإستشاري



موضوع الخطاب : صرف دفعة جارية 

المرفقات : الخطاب + نموذج دفعة جارية


----------



## teefaah (1 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حاتم المختار (27 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير الجزاء​


----------



## محمد النواري (31 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## akmq (4 يوليو 2014)

بارك الله في كل عمل صالح


----------



## nasserbalkhi (5 يوليو 2014)

تم بعون الله إنجاز المحاضرة رقم 3 و المتخصصة في ادارة التحكم بالمشروع موضوع أعداد ملف ميزانية المشروع و الفرق بينه و بين جدول كميات تسعير المشروع - جدول المناقصة 
الرابط 
Project control management lecture 3 - project budget file - YouTube
يرجى تشجيع المحاضرة و ضغط subscribe 


و للفائدة يمكن مشاهدة المحاضرة 2 على الرابط 
Project control management 2 Engr nasser albalki - YouTube
و مشاهدة المحاضرة 1 على الربط 
Project control management lecture by Eng Albalkhi - YouTube


----------



## hawk117 (21 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## TheExpert (4 أكتوبر 2014)

ــ ــ ــ كل عام وجميع أعضاء ورواد الملتقى بكامل الصحة والعاقية وأعاد الله عليكم الأعياد باليمن والخير والبركات ــ ــ ــ


----------



## TheExpert (4 أكتوبر 2014)

ـ كل عام وجميع أعضاء ورواد الملتقى بكامل الصحة والعاقية وأعاد الله عليكم الأعياد باليمن والخير والبركات ـ


----------



## body55 (13 أكتوبر 2014)

مجهود اكثر من رائع وكم كنت احتاجه جراك الله خيراnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## لؤي صمد (27 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكووور


----------



## م/ محمد البغدادي (28 يناير 2015)

شكرا جزيلا لك يا باشمهندس


----------



## صالح عامر محمد (28 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك عن الجهد الرائع​


----------



## kaddoomi (22 مايو 2015)

شكراو
يعطيك العافية ونريد المزيد وبالغتين العربي والانكليزي


----------



## صالح عامر محمد (22 يونيو 2015)

_الله يبارك فيك وجزاك الله خيراً_​


----------



## طارق77 (24 يونيو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا مجهود رائع


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (26 يونيو 2015)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## mtm1381967 (2 يوليو 2015)

السلام عليكم :
وكان سعيكم مشكورا ......بورك فيكم .


----------



## safa aldin (2 يوليو 2015)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## SAIFASAD (7 مارس 2016)

شكرا جزيلا حفظكم الله ووفقكم لكل خير


----------



## عاشق السهر (12 أبريل 2016)

جزيل الشكر للجهد المبذول


----------



## عبدو10 (19 أبريل 2016)

merci beaucoup


----------



## engabdo888 (29 مايو 2016)

جزاك الله خير​


----------



## eng_egp (6 أبريل 2017)

مجهود رائع جدا 
يا ريت لو حد يعرف طلبات الاستلام و الاعتمادات و المرسلات بين الاستشاري و المقاول بخصوص الشغل الفني مواد و Rfi


----------



## MechBasill (27 أكتوبر 2017)

ممتاز و اكثر من رائع...بارك الله فيك :20:


----------



## islam3atef (28 فبراير 2018)

يرجي إعادة رفعه


----------

